# Modeling in Wood



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

*Toy Motor Cycle*

First let me tell ya, I'm no expert at this building Models /Toys/ Replicas, And I certainly am not a craftsman woodworker like some here….Self taught and just enjoying the hobby.. But I do like to build models. As an after thought, I'm going to try and give day by day reports on my current build. That is if I don't loose my sanity before I'm done…....

*Toy Motor Cycle*

Those that know me at all know I love to build small wood models. In fact, lately, that's about all I have been building. About 5 years ago I acquired a plan for a motor cycle. One good look at this plan and it was put away for another day. This plan is a bit vague and leaves lots to the imagination. Not to mention that it is also just wrong in spots. Anyway, today I started to build it.

When starting a new project I like to get the hard parts over with as soon as I can. One of the trouble areas of this build is the wheels. It took me all day but I now have a useable pair of wheels.

As luck would have it, a couple of weeks back while in a craft shop, I came across some 2 inch diameter laser cut wagon wheels. They are a 1/8" thick, and look to me to be just the ticket to use as spokes for my motor cycle wheels. After getting them I was right, I would just need to make a rim and tire.

In the picture to follow, you can see all the parts for one wheel, as well as a completed wheel. I used two of the laser cut ply wheels I had bought, with a ¼"spacer between them. Then I added a 1/8" ring to both sides. This completes the rim. Now all I needed was a tire to fit over the rim.

The rings for the rim were cut from maple and the tire was cut from walnut. To do this I used my new circle cutter chucked in the drill press. Then to the sanding drum and next the disc & belt sander for final shaping. Lots of hand sanding too. The tire treads were cut on the band saw, holding the tire against the fence and rotating.

When all is said and done, I think these little wheels are going to work on this motor cycle quite well. There is still a lot of trouble coming my way. Next feat will be to complete the Frame and Springer front end.

I will try and keep you all posted as this project continues…



Click for full view…....


----------



## JasonH (Dec 2, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Toy Motor Cycle*
> 
> First let me tell ya, I'm no expert at this building Models /Toys/ Replicas, And I certainly am not a craftsman woodworker like some here….Self taught and just enjoying the hobby.. But I do like to build models. As an after thought, I'm going to try and give day by day reports on my current build. That is if I don't loose my sanity before I'm done…....
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Brian! That's some fine detail that you're putting into the project, and I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Toy Motor Cycle*
> 
> First let me tell ya, I'm no expert at this building Models /Toys/ Replicas, And I certainly am not a craftsman woodworker like some here….Self taught and just enjoying the hobby.. But I do like to build models. As an after thought, I'm going to try and give day by day reports on my current build. That is if I don't loose my sanity before I'm done…....
> 
> ...


Brian this is going to be an interesting build to follow. I really admire you model builders - the fine detail is these models is way beyond my patience level - but that detail is what makes the model look great.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Toy Motor Cycle*
> 
> First let me tell ya, I'm no expert at this building Models /Toys/ Replicas, And I certainly am not a craftsman woodworker like some here….Self taught and just enjoying the hobby.. But I do like to build models. As an after thought, I'm going to try and give day by day reports on my current build. That is if I don't loose my sanity before I'm done…....
> 
> ...


oh my… pretty cool.. looking forward to seeing the next step


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toyguy said:


> *Toy Motor Cycle*
> 
> First let me tell ya, I'm no expert at this building Models /Toys/ Replicas, And I certainly am not a craftsman woodworker like some here….Self taught and just enjoying the hobby.. But I do like to build models. As an after thought, I'm going to try and give day by day reports on my current build. That is if I don't loose my sanity before I'm done…....
> 
> ...


Nice start on the model. Great detail.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

*Motor Cycle ,The Frame*

*Frame*

When building a model you must keep in mind what the finished project will look like. Wood selection is very important unless you plan on painting or some other means of coloring your toy. I don't like to do anything other than some spray lacquer. So I use the color of the wood as my palette.

Today I started my frame for the motor cycle. I needed a very dark color of wood to do it justice. I also had to take into account that the parts for the frame are very small and odd shaped. So a tight grain, dense material would also be needed. I went to out local exotic woods dealer, *and in trade for my soul*, a small piece of *¾" Wenge *was traded. This wood is not cheap, but what the heck, I don't need too much anyway.

To construct the parts for the frame is really pretty easy. The plans show both top views and side views in full size to make life a lot easier. The main frame part is cut from ¾" material, as is the backbone. The swing arms are cut from ½". And the center post is ¼" square. To cut the pieces you can mark the wood using the full size views. There is many different ways of doing this, but for this I will only tell of my method. I photo-copy the views needed with my all in one printer. Then cut them out with a pair of scissors. Using a glue sick I apply them to the material that I have already cut to a block on the table saw. Now all you have to do is go to the band saw and remove everything that is not frame. When dealing with odd shapes, sometimes it is necessary to cut the side view first. Then tape the cutouts back where they came from to cut the top view. Look at the following picture to see what I mean. Any of the paper that is left on the piece can be removed with a heat gun and a scrapper.

This picture shows the frame pieces cut out and ready to be sanded. (I really hate Sanding) and then assembled. In the back you can also see the wheels from yesterday. Note they now have the disc brake and hub attached.

This model is not an easy build. But I am going to keep on it. Next I guess will be to complete the frame and start the springer front end. Till next time.



Click for full view


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Motor Cycle ,The Frame*
> 
> *Frame*
> 
> ...


This thing looks as hard to build from wood as from metal. Keep going we're watching.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toyguy said:


> *Motor Cycle ,The Frame*
> 
> *Frame*
> 
> ...


Looking good. . Were with you all the way.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Motor Cycle ,The Frame*
> 
> *Frame*
> 
> ...


Brian you might have a guest spot on American Chopper if you pull this one off.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Motor Cycle ,The Frame*
> 
> *Frame*
> 
> ...


Thos. - maybe harder… these pieces are so tiny


----------



## woodgizmo (Sep 18, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Motor Cycle ,The Frame*
> 
> *Frame*
> 
> ...


Definately keep us in the loop. I'm looking to start a Hummer model after Christmas and really enjoy learning from other modelers.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Motor Cycle ,The Frame*
> 
> *Frame*
> 
> ...


Woodgizmo:

OH yes…the Hummer. From "Toys and Joys suspect. That is a great model…a bit on the big size making display a problem sometimes but very nice model. There is one on display at Stockade in Guelph Ontario…a real nice job on it.

You may also be interested in a forum I host for toy builders. Check out the Saw Dust Factory.


----------



## woodgizmo (Sep 18, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Motor Cycle ,The Frame*
> 
> *Frame*
> 
> ...


toyguy:

thanks much for the website info - I'll be adding it to my daily reads…


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

*Springer Front End*

Front End

Frustration has begun to set in. The springer front forks for this model are so tiny it is hard to handle them without breaking. The parts are cut from ¾" material using both the top and side view much like the frame was. You cut the rear sections first, remembering there is a left and a right side. If there is any holes to be drilled in the piece make sure you do that first, as trying after cutting the shape will result in a bunch of toothpicks. Took me two tries to figure that one out.

Now that you have the two back pieces drilled and cut to shape, you can go ahead and glue them. While the glue is drying you will need to cut the front part of the springer front end. This part is cut from a piece 1/8" material. Not much to this, just cut it out using the front view. To try and make the springs look a bit more realistic, use a razor saw to score the wood. This works out pretty good and after a bit of sanding will generally give you the look you are looking for.

Now just cut the joiner pieces drill some holes and slide them on. The top triple tree has a couple of 1/16" holes. I stick a round tooth pick in them and leave them extend a 1/16 or so. Looks like nuts on a stud.

Glue the parts together and you are ready to fit the springer front end to the frame. As on most motorcycles the front end is chrome. For this reason and because of the size of the parts I chose to use a nice clear white maple. I can see a lot more of this board going towards the making of this model.

The picture below shows the springer front end trial fitted to the frame and front wheel. Also you can see the rear wheel has also been fitted, just missing the belt drive and guard. That will be made next, then on to the fenders and gas tank.

If there is anyone from OCC looking at this blog……How about a job?



Click for full view.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Springer Front End*
> 
> Front End
> 
> ...


I'm frustrated just looking at it. The intricacy is quite impressive. I can't imagine making these parts, let alone sanding them. Very cool.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Springer Front End*
> 
> Front End
> 
> ...


Man, if the tape measure wasn't there I wouild never believe the size. You get into the nitti-gritti Toyguy.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Springer Front End*
> 
> Front End
> 
> ...


Very cool! Thats some great modeling. Looking forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Springer Front End*
> 
> Front End
> 
> ...


Brian - Paul Sr., would be proud. That is some really intricate detail.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Springer Front End*
> 
> Front End
> 
> ...


yah… not only is the project astounding but the ability to build it…. impressive


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

*Fenders*

First I must apologize for taking so much time between bogs. It seems that shop time has been very difficult to arrange as of late. What with Christmas, time out to build a 2×4 bi-plane, try a band saw box, (both for the LJ winter contest) a weeks vacation in the Dominican Republic, then returning to a sick Mom, and life in general it seems like an awfully long time since I have touched my motor cycle project. Well, I think I might be back on track now.

First thing today was to reacquaint myself with the project. This reminded me that I must be out of my mind to even attempt it, but what Lumberjack isn't up to a challenge? After looking over things I felt the next step would be to build the drive belt/sprocket pieces. Not too much to this other than the small size to work with. As can be seen in the following photo, this laminated from 2 round 1/8" maple discs with a 1/8" walnut belt. Although hard to see in the picture, the inside of the belt has some saw kerfs cut into it to reproduce a rib affect. Then another 1/8" piece of maple for the outside guard.

The next step was to build the fenders. I wanted to make sure that the fenders and the gas tank would stand out on the finished project. I know that when I look at a full size Harley the colors of the tank and fenders always catch my eye. So I found a piece of Pauamarello (yellow heart) which I think will do the job. After checking the plan a few times it became quite apparent that the fenders were going to cause me some grieve.

The fenders fit over the wheels and are 1 ½" wide. Cutting a left and a right side out of ¾" stock should do the job. It's the inside radius that will give me trouble. The easiest way would be to drill a 3 1/8" flat hole 9/16" into my stock thus creating a side piece, but I don't have a drill that big and I'm not going to buy one for just one job. So I had to find plan" B". First I cut a center section about 3/16" thick using a radius of 3 1/8". This was just not quite wide enough to span the wheel. No problem, I'll add more to it after I cut the sides. The left and right sides were cut from a piece of ¾" stock. Then I used the band saw to slice 2 side pieces about an 1/8" think. The left over was then cut to the 3 1/8" radius and the whole thing glued together. After the glue had kicked, the fender was then final shaped on the belt-disc sander and my dermal tool. The picture will show what I mean better than trying to write about it.

I have only made the rear fender at this time. The front will be constructed in much the same manner. The big difference with the front is that it will be supported by brackets leading to the front axel. This will also cause me some grieve, but I believe this same plan will work for it as well. I might just need 2 center sections.

That's it for today guys. Not sure when I'll get back to the saw dust factory, but one thing is for sure, I will finish this project…… Someday! LOL.



Click for full view.



Note: the rear fender is just sitting on the wheel for trial fitting. It will be attached to the frame at a latter date.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Fenders*
> 
> First I must apologize for taking so much time between bogs. It seems that shop time has been very difficult to arrange as of late. What with Christmas, time out to build a 2×4 bi-plane, try a band saw box, (both for the LJ winter contest) a weeks vacation in the Dominican Republic, then returning to a sick Mom, and life in general it seems like an awfully long time since I have touched my motor cycle project. Well, I think I might be back on track now.
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Fenders*
> 
> First I must apologize for taking so much time between bogs. It seems that shop time has been very difficult to arrange as of late. What with Christmas, time out to build a 2×4 bi-plane, try a band saw box, (both for the LJ winter contest) a weeks vacation in the Dominican Republic, then returning to a sick Mom, and life in general it seems like an awfully long time since I have touched my motor cycle project. Well, I think I might be back on track now.
> 
> ...


Too intricate for this Jock.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Fenders*
> 
> First I must apologize for taking so much time between bogs. It seems that shop time has been very difficult to arrange as of late. What with Christmas, time out to build a 2×4 bi-plane, try a band saw box, (both for the LJ winter contest) a weeks vacation in the Dominican Republic, then returning to a sick Mom, and life in general it seems like an awfully long time since I have touched my motor cycle project. Well, I think I might be back on track now.
> 
> ...


Patience galore !!!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Fenders*
> 
> First I must apologize for taking so much time between bogs. It seems that shop time has been very difficult to arrange as of late. What with Christmas, time out to build a 2×4 bi-plane, try a band saw box, (both for the LJ winter contest) a weeks vacation in the Dominican Republic, then returning to a sick Mom, and life in general it seems like an awfully long time since I have touched my motor cycle project. Well, I think I might be back on track now.
> 
> ...


OK, I just can't stand the thought of me doing that kind of work, but I appreciate the skill and patience that you have for it. It's fun to watch YOU do it. Thanks for allowing me to enjoy it from here.


----------

